# Do Canon FD Mount Lenses Work on 5D MKII?



## wgp1987

I was at my friends house the other day and his mom showed me a bunch of her old Canon FD mount lenses from her old 35mm camera. She had some decent glass that i would really be interested in but i am unable to get her lenses and my camera in the same place at the same time. Does anyone know if they would work on my camera and if not is there an adapter so they could? Also just so i know can they be adapted onto the ef-s mount for aps-c cameras?


----------



## icassell

Nope ... Canon FD lenses will not work on the EF or EF-S mount cameras.  There are older lenses that can be adapted  and used as MF on your 5D (like Nikon mounts), but NOT the older Canon ones.  Darrel has experience with this stuff.


----------



## KmH

From Wikipedia:

*[edit] Using FD lenses on other mounts*

The 42mm flange focal distance of the FD mount is shorter than that of most other lens mounts. This means that it is impossible to mount an FD lens on most other types of cameras using an adapter, unless the adapter contains corrective optics or the ability to focus at infinity is sacrificed. (A notable exception is that Canon FD lenses can be mounted on Canon rangefinder cameras or other Leica screw mount cameras using the Canon lens mount adapter 'B', but rangefinder-coupled focusing is lost.)
Following the introduction of the EOS camera line, Canon briefly marketed an adapter which enabled FD telephoto lenses to be used on EOS bodies. The adapter contained high-quality corrective optics and functioned as a mild tele-converter; it could not be used on normal and wide-angle lenses. The adapter was produced in limited numbers, with the intent of easing the initial cost of conversion for professional users with expensive FD telephoto lenses. These adapters are now scarce and highly valued, selling for around $1000 on the second-hand market. (The original 'new' price was $250). Other inexpensive aftermarket FD to EOS adapters are available and can be used at the cost of greatly reduced image quality, particularly at large apertures.[6]
Mechanically skilled photographers and technicians have successfully retrofitted FD lenses with alternative mounts, including the EOS mount.[7]


----------



## Big Mike

Easy answer: No, they are not compatible.

Longer answer:  The mount is different, so they won't even connect to any EOS camera.  Canon completely changed it's mounting system when they went from manual focus cameras & FD lenses, to Auto Focus cameras (EOS) and EF lenses (eventually EF-S lenses as well).  
There are adapters that you can use, that will allow you to mount FD lenses onto EOS cameras.  The cheap ones probably don't have any glass in them, which means that you won't be able to focus the lens to infinity....so not very useful.  
There are some that do have a lens element in them, which should allow them to focus all the way to infinity.  The problem being that the quality of the glass element may not be up to par, thus giving you inferior image quality.  
Canon did make some adapters, but they were never sold to the public, only pro photographers who had a lot of gear and were pissed off when Canon switched the lens mount.  They can still be found but they aren't cheap.  I've heard that there may be some decent quality off-brand adapters floating around, but I don't know much about them.  

Obviously you would have to manually focus the lens, but there is also the issue of metering.  The camera is used to controlling the aperture of the lens, electronically...so you may need to use a work-around for metering and setting the aperture on the lens.  

The usual advice is that unless you have some really, really good FD lenses...it's just not worth the hassle to use them on an EOS camera.


----------



## wgp1987

Big Mike said:


> Easy answer: No, they are not compatible.
> 
> Longer answer: The mount is different, so they won't even connect to any EOS camera. Canon completely changed it's mounting system when they went from manual focus cameras & FD lenses, to Auto Focus cameras (EOS) and EF lenses (eventually EF-S lenses as well).
> There are adapters that you can use, that will allow you to mount FD lenses onto EOS cameras. The cheap ones probably don't have any glass in them, which means that you won't be able to focus the lens to infinity....so not very useful.
> There are some that do have a lens element in them, which should allow them to focus all the way to infinity. The problem being that the quality of the glass element may not be up to par, thus giving you inferior image quality.
> Canon did make some adapters, but they were never sold to the public, only pro photographers who had a lot of gear and were pissed off when Canon switched the lens mount. They can still be found but they aren't cheap. I've heard that there may be some decent quality off-brand adapters floating around, but I don't know much about them.
> 
> Obviously you would have to manually focus the lens, but there is also the issue of metering. The camera is used to controlling the aperture of the lens, electronically...so you may need to use a work-around for metering and setting the aperture on the lens.
> 
> The usual advice is that unless you have some really, really good FD lenses...it's just not worth the hassle to use them on an EOS camera.


 


KmH said:


> From Wikipedia:
> 
> *[edit] Using FD lenses on other mounts*
> 
> The 42mm flange focal distance of the FD mount is shorter than that of most other lens mounts. This means that it is impossible to mount an FD lens on most other types of cameras using an adapter, unless the adapter contains corrective optics or the ability to focus at infinity is sacrificed. (A notable exception is that Canon FD lenses can be mounted on Canon rangefinder cameras or other Leica screw mount cameras using the Canon lens mount adapter 'B', but rangefinder-coupled focusing is lost.)
> Following the introduction of the EOS camera line, Canon briefly marketed an adapter which enabled FD telephoto lenses to be used on EOS bodies. The adapter contained high-quality corrective optics and functioned as a mild tele-converter; it could not be used on normal and wide-angle lenses. The adapter was produced in limited numbers, with the intent of easing the initial cost of conversion for professional users with expensive FD telephoto lenses. These adapters are now scarce and highly valued, selling for around $1000 on the second-hand market. (The original 'new' price was $250). Other inexpensive aftermarket FD to EOS adapters are available and can be used at the cost of greatly reduced image quality, particularly at large apertures.[6]
> Mechanically skilled photographers and technicians have successfully retrofitted FD lenses with alternative mounts, including the EOS mount.[7]


 


icassell said:


> Nope ... Canon FD lenses will not work on the EF or EF-S mount cameras. There are older lenses that can be adapted and used as MF on your 5D (like Nikon mounts), but NOT the older Canon ones. Darrel has experience with this stuff.


 
that really, really, really ..... sucks


----------



## KmH

wgp1987 said:


> that really, really, really ..... sucks


That all happened in 1987. Nikon hasn't changed their mount since late 1959.


----------



## Dao

Take a look at this.
Canon EOS lens Adapters - Manual focus lenses on Canon EOS bodies


----------



## Big Mike

> That all happened in 1987. Nikon hasn't changed their mount since late 1959.


It was bad for Canon users in 1987, but it finally started to catch up to Nikon recently when they stopped putting AF motors into their entry level DSLR cameras.  But being able to at least mount their lenses from as far back as 1950, is pretty cool.


----------



## mog

@wgp1987

If you want to take manual focus portraits, do macro photography or use a Telephoto lens for (non-flight) wildlife photography then the FD Canon lenses are a bargain. You do not require infinity focus. Buy an ebay EOS/FD adaptor, remove the corrective glass (I had to break glass on one adaptor), then fit to your 5D2. Without the bad corrective glass fitted to most adaptors, the FD lens will work perfectly for manual focus. Use live view x10 for precise manual focusing (no mirror shake).  Used like this the FD lens won't focus on distant objects, but it's not required for portraiture or macro anyway.

Metering? I soon got to know what settings are required for my lenses. In live view the results are obvious anyway! If you are going for a shallow DOF then leave lens wide and just adjust the shutter speed. If you're not on a tripod and can't hold the shot turn up the ISO a click.

There are some really great pro lenses out there for cheap. The only problem is now the micro 4/3ds guys have realised they can use them (with glass-free adaptors) so prices are going up on ebay. I bought some great Pro FD lenses from an old-style camera store


----------



## Petraio Prime

wgp1987 said:


> I was at my friends house the other day and his mom showed me a bunch of her old Canon FD mount lenses from her old 35mm camera. She had some decent glass that i would really be interested in but i am unable to get her lenses and my camera in the same place at the same time. Does anyone know if they would work on my camera and if not is there an adapter so they could? Also just so i know can they be adapted onto the ef-s mount for aps-c cameras?



No, incompatible.


----------



## mog

Petraio Prime said:


> wgp1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at my friends house the other day and his mom showed me a bunch of her old Canon FD mount lenses from her old 35mm camera. She had some decent glass that i would really be interested in but i am unable to get her lenses and my camera in the same place at the same time. Does anyone know if they would work on my camera and if not is there an adapter so they could? Also just so i know can they be adapted onto the ef-s mount for aps-c cameras?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, incompatible.
Click to expand...


So what is this? 







Just have a look on ebay for "FD Adaptor" and you will find adaptors for Canon 550D 500D 50D 40D 60D ... and many others


----------



## Petraio Prime

mog said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wgp1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at my friends house the other day and his mom showed me a bunch of her old Canon FD mount lenses from her old 35mm camera. She had some decent glass that i would really be interested in but i am unable to get her lenses and my camera in the same place at the same time. Does anyone know if they would work on my camera and if not is there an adapter so they could? Also just so i know can they be adapted onto the ef-s mount for aps-c cameras?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, incompatible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what is this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just have a look on ebay for "FD Adaptor" and you will find adaptors for Canon 550D 500D 50D 40D 60D ... and many others
Click to expand...


They may 'fit' but they won't 'work'


----------



## mog

The OP wanted to know if he could use FD lenses on his Canon 5D2. I have done so. 

If you use adaptors with glass in the result is similar to using a poor TC. If you take the adaptor's optic out, you have a fine lens for work where you are not focusing on infinity (up to around 30m in my case). If you don't have thousands to spend on new Canon lenses it's a useful solution, especially for macro and telephoto work (where new lenses are very expensive).

I saw some cut-and-paste answers which, while maybe technically correct, give the impression that FD is unusable. FD lenses are very usable on modern DSLRs. I found the results to be much better than I expected, esp for portrait and macro. If the OP can buy FD lenses in a private sale situation, he could buy a superior lens at a bargain price. For the price of a few cheap adaptors, I'm encouraging the OP to have a try.


----------



## usayit

Unless there is a specific interest in adapting older manual lenses, most photographers will end up frustrated and better off buying the appropriate modern lenses for the system.  Other than myself, I have yet to meet anyone in person who said that it was a worth while effort.  This is with appropriately adapted lenses.

The returns are even less when you are "forcing" a lens to a body via a "poor" method that essentially is like using extension tubes.   If you intend to use zooms, the advantages are even less... as older zooms from the mid-80s and prior are poor performers when compared to present modern day zooms (and I'm not talking about high end "L" lenses either).


----------



## WhiteSoul8

If they are free, TAKE THE GLASS!  I REPEAT!! TAKE THE GLASS!


And then buy a Canon AE-1 from ebay for $50, and you just set yourself up nicely =)


----------



## Garbz

Petraio Prime said:


> They may 'fit' but they won't 'work'



Depends on your definition of work. If light comes in one end of the lens, goes through the adapter's corrective optics, and then gets focused on the sensor, ... Well I don't see how that could be considered anything other than the lens working.


----------



## Petraio Prime

Garbz said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> They may 'fit' but they won't 'work'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your definition of work. If light comes in one end of the lens, goes through the adapter's corrective optics, and then gets focused on the sensor, ... Well I don't see how that could be considered anything other than the lens working.
Click to expand...


Just forget it They are not compatible,


----------



## Garbz

Petraio Prime said:


> Just forget it They are not compatible,



Erm... Are you on crack? (At this point this is a very legit question)

Or maybe I'm being offensive and you just can't cope with the English term that is key to this discussion in which case let me apologise and help you:

*Adapter: noun (countable)  /&#601;&#712;dæpt&#601;(r)/ :* A device that enables something to be used in a way different from that for which it was intended or makes different pieces of apparatus compatible.


.


----------



## mog

Petraio Prime said:


> Just forget it They are not compatible,



Like the man said ...


----------



## Petraio Prime

Garbz said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just forget it They are not compatible,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Erm... Are you on crack? (At this point this is a very legit question)
> 
> Or maybe I'm being offensive and you just can't cope with the English term that is key to this discussion in which case let me apologise and help you:
> 
> *Adapter: noun (countable)  /&#601;&#712;dæpt&#601;(r)/ :* A device that enables something to be used in a way different from that for which it was intended or makes different pieces of apparatus compatible.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


They are incompatible. Period. The aperture linkages are not maintained. More trouble than is worth. Canon autofocus lenses' apertures are controlled from the _body_.

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/ef_lens_lineup/ef_s_15_85mm_f_3_5_5_6_is_usm

See? No aperture control on that lens! 

Some people have trouble comprehending what 'compatible. means. *They are not compatible!* *PERIOD!!!!!!!*


----------



## daaaa

Petraio Prime said:


> Some people have trouble comprehending what 'compatible. means. *They are not compatible!* *PERIOD!!!!!!!*



There is interesting topic discussing FD lens on Canon EOS on Flickr Flickr: Discussing Anyone use a FD to EOS adapter? in Canon FD

maybe it can help you to understand how photographers use excellent Canon MF lens on EOS


----------



## Petraio Prime

daaaa said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some people have trouble comprehending what 'compatible. means. *They are not compatible!* *PERIOD!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is interesting topic discussing FD lens on Canon EOS on Flickr Flickr: Discussing Anyone use a FD to EOS adapter? in Canon FD
> 
> maybe it can help you to understand how photographers use excellent Canon MF lens on EOS
Click to expand...


Look, it's simple. Fitting the lens on with an adapter is not the same thing as being 'compatible'. Not all of the functions work. Go to a dictionary, learn what 'compatible' means, then get back to me. Until then, don't write another word on this topic.


----------



## daaaa

Petraio Prime said:


> Go to a dictionary, learn what 'compatible' means, then get back to me.



My English dictionary  Compatible: able to have a harmonious relationship with.

But wgp1987 did not ask about compatible, he wrote: Do Canon FD Mount Lenses Work on 5D MKII?

They do work very well. 
He is also asking about adapter _not about compatible_. 

Helpful people mention adaptors plentiful, one guy even explain trick to take out glass, wich photographers found works for closeup. 

Please look to the beautiful pictures of Flickr with FD lens and EOS. Also APS-C camera as wgp1987 asks for can work with FD.


----------



## Petraio Prime

daaaa said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to a dictionary, learn what 'compatible' means, then get back to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My English dictionary &#8211; Compatible: able to have a harmonious relationship with.
> 
> But wgp1987 did not ask about compatible, he wrote: Do Canon FD Mount Lenses Work on 5D MKII?
> 
> They do work very well.
> He is also asking about adapter _not about compatible_.
> 
> Helpful people mention adaptors plentiful, one guy even explain trick to take out glass, wich photographers found works for closeup.
> 
> Please look to the beautiful pictures of Flickr with FD lens and EOS. Also APS-C camera as wgp1987 asks for can work with FD.
Click to expand...


No, they _don't_ work. Quit *lying* to people! Give correct advice or get out!

:gah:


----------



## daaaa

Petraio Prime said:


> No, they _don't_ work. Quit *lying* to people! Give correct advice or get out!
> :gah:



Much interest is on topic of FD-EOS, so you can see 1,295 views. Photographers put adapter and camera pictures, now I have linked on Flickr.

Of course FD is manual focus system. Every Canon DSLR user understand modern Canon must make the setting to manual for using FD lens. Only ignorant people who never use Canon DSLR but look to internet will not understand this.

I think Petraio Prime is not compatible with reasonable discussion on topic,
A good idea is other photographers put here pictures of their Canon DSLR with FD lens, or link to pictures, so many people who come from Google can see.


----------



## Petraio Prime

daaaa said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they _don't_ work. Quit *lying* to people! Give correct advice or get out!
> :gah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much interest is on topic of FD-EOS, so you can see 1,295 views. Photographers put adapter and camera pictures, now I have linked on Flickr.
> 
> Of course FD is manual focus system. Every Canon DSLR user understand modern Canon must make the setting to manual for using FD lens. Only ignorant people who never use Canon DSLR but look to internet will not understand this.
> 
> I think Petraio Prime is not compatible with reasonable discussion on topic,
> A good idea is other photographers put here pictures of their Canon DSLR with FD lens, or link to pictures, so many people who come from Google can see.
Click to expand...


I sold this equipment. I know all about it.


----------



## usayit

duct tape?


----------



## Petraio Prime

usayit said:


> duct tape?



Yeah, pinhole!


----------



## pbelarge

Petraio Prime said:


> No, they _don't_ work. Quit *lying* to people! Give correct advice or get out!
> 
> Here is another example of the pot calling the kettle black...
> 
> 
> 
> I sold this equipment. I know all about it.


 

There are plenty of sales persons who do not have a clue...from many of your earlier posts, I would put you in the same category


----------



## Petraio Prime

pbelarge said:


> Petraio Prime said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they _don't_ work. Quit *lying* to people! Give correct advice or get out!
> 
> Here is another example of the pot calling the kettle black...
> 
> 
> 
> I sold this equipment. I know all about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of sales persons who do not have a clue...from many of your earlier posts, I would put you in the same category
Click to expand...


I'm *not* one of them! This thread is full of ignorance. If you don't know what you're talking about (and it's abundantly clear that you *don*'t) don't get on a thread and spread misinformation!



EF lenses have a different mount and meter coupling (electronic) from FD and FL lenses. They are not compatible!


----------



## pbelarge

Petriao

You must have been a slow learner, and it seems you still are.
You should also take heed of some of your own demands...Since you are still a slow learner, let me know and I will spell it out for you.


----------



## Hardrock

I have no experience with this but... from the very little research that I found I think the answer is that the FD lens will not work but anything can be modified or changed and they obviously make an adapter so that you can use the lens.  And there is also proof of pictures taken with FD lens on newer bodies. So take it for what its worth like I said I have no personal experience with this I just thought it would be fun to join the conversation.


----------



## mog

Petraio Prime said:


> EF lenses have a different mount and meter coupling (electronic) from FD and FL lenses. They are not compatible!



The mount issue was solved 5 years ago. There are now many different basic adaptors available with and without (macro) glass.

Since around 2006, there have also existed "AF-Confirm" adaptors. These have built-in electronic chips. As you turn the manual focus ring, they will give the "beep" and flash confirmation. They worked in Canon M and Av but not Tv mode.

Now there is a new generation of chips in the best (and more expensive) adaptors. They do all of the above, but also deal with the meter coupling Petraio Prime refers to in his comment. The ones I own work by pressing the DOF button 3 times quickly. This enters a "hack" mode, you can then electronically set the same F stop you have manually selected, using the wheel on the back and confirm by pressing the DOF button again. Now the metering works. Mr Prime, I did not believe this either, it sounded impossible. I was VERY VERY doubtful when I first heard of this, but after buying an EOS adaptor for a Summicron 35mm from ebay seller happypagehk I discovered that, in fact, the metering automatically worked pretty near perfectly. 

If you want to play with thrift-store lenses, the adaptors below will seem pricy ($50-$80). Use cheap Chinese ones instead. If you already own some great lenses with a film system and want to use on a DSLR, these are for you.

ebay seller happypagehk sells adaptors for Contax, Leica, M42, Olympus, Nikon. I have Leica and M42. His ebay shop is here  
http://shop.ebay.com/happypagehk/m.html

ebay seller ml-gvalt sells EOS-FD adaptors (with glass) with a new programmable chip which work in a similar manner, I use one
items - Get great deals on AF confirm Adaprters, Peleng Fisheye Lens 8mm items on eBay Stores!

I have no link to these people, I've just used the adaptors. They are the best (at the moment). I have quite a few cheap Chinese ones I bought along the way as I experimented. Now I have a good solution to use my legacy lenses on a modern DSLR, complete with metering and AF confirmation.

This information is offered because I have been researching this over the last couple of years, I've found a very good solution, and I'm sharing it here. I do so hope it is received with the same good spirit.


----------



## mog

Here's the FD-EOS adaptor with focus confirm chip


----------



## usayit

Just a few thoughts... (I use a wide variety of adapted lenses)

* The one with optics, looks like a waste of money.  What's the quality of that optic you are inserting into the light path?  Like extenders with the disadvantages.  

* The one without optics, is also far from ideal because it doesn't maintain proper flange distance

* You cannot compare adapting FD (42mm flange) to EF (44mm) with Leica R (47mm) to  EF.  Because Leica R lenses were designed with a longer flange distance than EF mounts, adaptation is easier because you have 3mm of difference to work in an adapter.

* "hack" mentioned seems like a royal Pita... but I guess I'd have to try it out to really know.

* If you want to take advantage of older manual lenses, Nikon, Pentax, and m4/3rd (minus the 2x crop) are far better solutions.

* My observation....  most people who adapt older lenses (and stick to it) are interested in the characteristics of the older lenses.  Most that did it to save money in general walk away in frustration.  I'm actually surprised there is interest here... Other than myself, I haven't met any other photographers (in person) who actually does this and feels it was worth the hassle.


----------



## Garbz

I am just simply lost for words. 






A photo taken with a Canon 20D with a FD 50mm f/1.8

So Petraio Prime would you kindly please shut the **** up since you now have well and truly shown that you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.

The photo has been taken with the supposedly incompatible equipment. You're wrong. PERIOD. END OF DISCUSSION. You're years of selling this gear doesn't stand up to 2 minutes using Google. I suggest you try that one day, you may learn something.

I'm officially leaving this thread.


----------



## razzledog

From my experience the adapters are pretty average. Those without the element prevent useful focus past a few feet. Those with an element fitted act as a mild teleconverter and reduce the quality of the FD glass considerably. My only solution is this...fit a focus confirm adapter (without the element, but with the confirm chip) directly to the FD lens assembly.
So far I've modified the 55mm f1.2 SSC and it's brilliant, so next to modify is the 85mm F1.2L, then a 200mm f2.8. With a machine shop it ain't that hard.
The 55mm is amazing, hopefully the 85mm will be more so...:mrgreen:

Razz.


----------



## razzledog

I thought the 55mm was great...but the 85mm f1.2 is outstanding!  Just remember to throw away the 'floating' element. It's a waste of space.:mrgreen:

Razz.


----------



## jetkrazee

I see this topic has already been posted but was wondering, has anyone used the newer FD to EOS adapter with the chip for focusing? Ifound one on ebay but dont know if its worth while or not.


----------



## razzledog

Some work perfectly as far as focus confirm goes, but I have found the earlier versions a little inaccurate at times. The latest ( I think it's called generation 4 and programable) is OK, but I experienced a back focus problem with earlier versions so would avoid those.  The type with an element act as a mild teleconverter and result in a drop off in lens resolution too.  Performance may also depend on the focal length lens you are using. I'd place more emphasis on the optical outcome and less on the focus confirm and remember the focus screens on AF DSLR's are not really suited to MF....It's just a case of suck it an' see  

Razz.


----------

